# No OIS, use of force.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

IMHO the officer could have used lethal force once the suspect tried to take control of his taser and then baton. 





Haverford Township police chief John Viola insisted that the bystander video didn't tell the whole story. And the Delaware County District Attorney's Office has now ruled that no excessive force was used, a conclusion based in part on police bodycam video, some of which is seen below.

"After the review, the Office of the District Attorney has determined that there was no criminal conduct on the part of members of the Haverford Township Police Department," wrote Delaware County assistant district attorney Douglas Rhoads in a letter to Viola. "The use of force in this interaction does not exceed the authority of police officers&#8230;."

Philly Mag obtained a copy of bodycam footage from the Haverford Township Police Department using an open records request. Below is a portion of the video that begins when police attempt to handcuff 30-year-old Christopher Ricciuti and ends when Ricciuti is finally placed into a police vehicle - nearly seven minutes later.

The Haverford Township Police Department has issued a statement, pointing out that while the bystander video was less than 90 seconds long, the entire incident played out in the Kohl's parking lot for more than 27 minutes.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

These guys.....suck. Over reliance on tools. And I can think of few things better on someone resisting handcuffing than a solid strike to the solar plexus to *literally* take the wind out of their sails. One open swinging cuff is a deadly weapon. Here, hang onto my taser/baton.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

Jesus, literally all you have to do is put your weight over their hips (when they are on the ground) and the fight is 95% over at that point.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

patrol22 said:


> Jesus, literally all you have to do is put your weight over their hips (when they are on the ground) and the fight is 95% over at that point.


Exactly! No matter who you are, you can't run away or fight very well if you can't get off the ground and can't use your legs. And if you're gonna tackle someone, do it at the hips or the legs, not the upper body.

I can't speak for this department but those Taser activations while the suspect was running away from them would be out of policy on my department.

This was hard to watch.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

These guys grew up not knowing how to fight, and they clearly weren't trained by their dept. And people who are familiar with fighting, probably wouldn't make it through the BI if its on their history.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I know they ran for a bit...but one of them seemed gassed from gently swinging his baton...just my $.02


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

